# Official "So You Think You Can Dance" 2009 thread



## ColdSilverMoon (May 27, 2009)

I've never started an "official" thread before, but considering I might be the only person who reads it I think it should be fine. 

My favorite summer show is _So You Think You Can Dance_ on Fox. For the uninitiated, this is basically _American Idol_, only with dancers instead of singers. Tonight (it comes on Wednesdays and Thursdays) is the second of 3 audition episodes, which are similar to AI in that 3-4 judges give critiques on individual performances and decide whether or not to send the contestant on to the next round. The biggest difference is that the dancers perform in front of their fellow competitors along with the judges. The judges send the best dancers to the next round in Las Vegas, similar to Hollywood week on AI. After a rigorous 3 days of dance auditions in a wide variety of styles, the Top 20 (10 men, 10 women) are selected as finalists by the judges. 

From there 2 dancers (1 of each sex) are eliminated from the competition each week throughout the summer. For the first 5 weeks, the bottom 3 men and women vote-getters perform solos in front of the judges during the results show, and they decide who actually gets kicked off. When it gets to the Top 10, the lowest vote-getters are sent home. The final is comprised of the Top 4. The contestants have the same partner for the first 5 weeks, and draw their style of dance for that week from a hat. A tap-dancer might be dancing a Viennese Waltz one week, then hip-hop the next - versatility is crucial to doing well. Starting with the Top 10, the dancers change partners and styles every week, and typically perform twice during the show. During the results show there is usually a group performance of some type along with the solos for the lowest vote-getters.

I personally enjoy this show much more than AI. The atmosphere is a bit lighter and more fun, but the competition is more intense because there is much more parity - the difference between the #1 dancer and the #20 dancer isn't that great - and there are no truly bad contestants in the Top 20. The judges are also better, with more constructive and less cliche criticism. They also explain things for those of us ignorant of dance. And the host, Cat Deeley, is the best host of any show I've seen - she is the perfect mix of genuine warmth and smooth professionalism, with a slightly quirky, awkward side. 

But the best part is the amazing display of talent and athleticism. These kids learn complex dance routines by top-notch choreographers in styles completely unfamiliar to them, and as the show goes on as many as 5 routines in a single week. The artistry required, the grace, and sheer physical ability is astounding. Last year an ex-football player won the competition. He was a huge muscular guy, yet he could glide effortlessly across the floor as if he were a slender ballerina. 

All that to say, if you haven't watched the show and think it looks cheesy, you're right - it is cheesy. But it is also loads of fun and good light entertainment on a summer evening. The show is family-oriented, though be warned some of the dance costumes can be a bit skimpy - otherwise the content is basically the same as _American Idol_. 

So for those few of us on here who do watch the show and those of you just checking it out, I look forward to your comments on Season 5...


----------



## Rich Koster (May 27, 2009)

I don't think I can dance, and others have confirmed it.


----------



## Craig (May 27, 2009)

My wife and I really, really enjoy "So You Think You Can Dance?" 

Last year was a great season...hoping this year will be as good! Does anybody remember the really, really, really effeminate guy from last year that wore camo? I'm hoping he's sits this season out.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 28, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I don't think I can dance, and others have confirmed it.


----------



## Theognome (May 28, 2009)

I watched the episode last night, and it is the first episode of the show I have ever watched. I dunno if it's my 'cup of Coca Cola'...

Theognome


----------



## Knoxienne (May 28, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I dunno if it's my 'cup of Coca Cola'...
> Theognome



I am.


----------



## Theognome (May 28, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno if it's my 'cup of Coca Cola'...
> ...



I'm thirsty. Can I have a drink?

Theognome


----------



## Knoxienne (May 28, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...


----------



## Craig (May 28, 2009)

Get a room! I'm 

I'm not a huge fan of the try-outs...but once it gets to the top twenty and the choreography kicks in...it gets good.
Here are some samples from last year. The first shows dancers seeking only their own glory.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uoc_jzEKsLM]YouTube - So You Think You Can Dance-Katee and Joshua-Contemporary-Mia michaels-season 4-Adele Hometown Glory[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgPQMpfaNPE]YouTube - Bleeding Love (Lyrical Hip Hop)!!![/ame]


----------



## Wannabee (May 28, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Knoxienne said:
> ...



Okay you two. Get a room, will ya?


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jun 5, 2009)

What does everyone think about the Top 20? Personally, I think it's a ridiculously talented bunch. Every year I keep thinking the talent will hit a plateau, and every year I'm proven wrong. Season 4 (last year) had a Top 20 that would easily beat the Season 3 Top 20, and I think this year's group is even better. 

Some people are saying the guys are much better this year (as usual), but I'm not so sure. The girls have some very talented dancers - they haven't been featured on-air as much, but if you read their bios it's very impressive: one girl has been in a couple of Broadway shows. So the parity will be extremely high as always. I'm really looking forward to next Wednesday - if the trend holds, the first performance show features some of the best routines (eg, Joshua & Katee's "No Air" last year). 

Right now I'm sort of pulling for Brandon Bryant, who I think is insanely talented and athletic, along with Phillip Chbeeb, who manages to integrate "popping" into every other style of dance. I also like Evan Kasprzak and his "old school," Gene Kelly style. For the girls, I like both the ballroom dancers (Janette Manrara and Asuka Kondoh), as well as Kayla Radomski, who had one of the most heart-warming back-stories of anyone. 

Anyone else on the PB watching so far? Thoughts on the Top 20?


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jun 12, 2009)

Thoughts on Finals Week #1:

For those of you who didn't see it (which might be everyone but me!), you missed out on possibly the best overall performance night of SYTYCD ever, which is saying a lot. The 10 performances ranged from good to superb - there were no truly bad routines, and only one dancer was subpar. As I mentioned earlier, the talent in this year's show is just unbelievable - I really can't decide if there are any clear favorites, so good were the overall performances Wednesday night. Here is my ranking of Wednesday's couples:

1. Jonathan & Karla - I was shocked when they were in the Bottom 3 Thursday. I thought Karla was easily one of the top 2-3 female dancers, and Jonathan was in the top half of the guys. Granted, the music to their cha-cha routine was ill-fitting, but they were flawless in their technique and exuded energy. Karla is a bit quiet and may not get the attention she deserves - she is a first class dancer.

2. Ade & Melissa - in the best choreographed routine of the night, these two were light, effortless, and captivating in their contemporary pas de deux. They were flawless in their technique, and captured the romantic-but-cheesy feel of the piece perfectly. Melissa may struggle with other routines, but she was in her element with this piece.

3. Brandon & Janette - pairing these two up is almost unfair. Both are so good they positively shine as a couple, and gave an excellent performance Wednesday - the spin and lift (using only their arms) at the end was incredible. Brandon was the best male dancer and Janette was easily one of the top 3 females Wednesday. They are a virtual lock for the Top 10 barring a major blunder along the way.

4. Kupono & Ashley - in a signature Wade Robson piece that was simultaneously bizarre and captivating, these two pulled it off in expert fashion. Their movements were consistent and fit perfectly with the light, whimsical nature of the routine. Though it lacked any jaw-dropping tricks, the simple, eccentric dancing was perfect. It will be interesting to see them in a different routine that allows their personalities to shine.

5. Evan & Randi - this "jazz" piece was beautifully choreographed, and from a technical standpoint it was nearly perfect. Evan was a surprise in this role given his preference for more audacious Broadway style dancing, but he pulled it off exceptionally well given how it called for a more subdued tone. Randi has really flown under the radar, but she proved to be very strong in a difficult piece.

6. Max & Kayla - Max was in his element in this salsa routine, and he pulled it off as well as expected. Kayla was the real surprise though, giving a show-stealing performance despite this being her first ever ballroom number! If she can adapt this well to each genre she will be on a fast-track for the Top 10. I personally thought they were a bit overpraised and weren't as strong as Jonathan & Karla when comparing ballroom numbers, but nonetheless very impressive. 

7. Phillip & Jeanine - last season this routine would have been a standout show-stopper, but given the overall incredibly high performance level it was just middle of the pack Wednesday night. Both dancers performed extremely well in a beautifully choreographed hip-hop routine - I agree with Nigel that Jeanine more than held her own and made a name for herself. Given Phillip's popularity and talent, this couple will be hard to keep out of the Top 10.

8. Jason & Caitlin - it's amazing that I'm ranking them #8 because I loved their Bollywood routine. But again, in a performance that would have brought down the house in previous seasons, this year it merely held its own among the other excellent routines. Special consideration should be given for the ridiculously high degree of difficulty, but they were a bit out of sync at times, and it didn't have the effortless quality Joshua & Katee had last year. Still, it was a great routine and danced very well.

9. Tony & Paris - without question one of the bottom two performances, I still thought they gave a solid showing and were a bit over-criticized by the judges. I thought Paris was definitely the better of the two, and Tony was the weakest individual dancer of the entire evening, despite it being his own style (or close to it). In previous seasons this would have been a passing effort, but not this year. Paris was an early favorite, but saddled with a weak partner, a tough hip-hop routine, and good but not great performance, she is heading home much earlier than expected. Tony deserved to be ousted Thursday.

10. Vitolio & Asuka - I liked Asuka heading into the competition, but she and Vitolio were given the worst choreographed routine of the night, and were fairly dull in it despite good technical execution. Again I agree with Nigel: they seemed to focus so much on the technical aspect they lost all the heart and energy, which were the core elements of the Broadway piece. Asuka was better than Vitolio, but both need to improve to stay alive next week. 

As I mentioned above, the right people went home Thursday. Though Vitolio and Asuka had the worst performance as a pair, their solos were better than Paris and Tony, and Vitolio clearly has magnitudes more dancing ability than Tony. Paris was a very good dancer, but this year every week is a battle - she just came up on the losing end this week with a good performance.

Right now the girls are very hard to sort out and rank. I think Asuka and Caitlin are a small step behind the rest at this point, but otherwise the top 9 are very even. The guys are just as difficult to sort out - Vitolio and Max might be the weakest overall, but otherwise it's very difficult to tell who will be in the Top 5 guys. Makes for an exciting season!

Other thoughts? Anyone else watching?


----------



## Craig (Jun 12, 2009)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> As I mentioned above, the right people went home Thursday. Though Vitolio and Asuka had the worst performance as a pair, their solos were better than Paris and Tony, and Vitolio clearly has magnitudes more dancing ability than Tony. Paris was a very good dancer, but this year every week is a battle - she just came up on the losing end this week with a good performance.



My wife and I are watching. I *slightly* disagree with you on the worst performance. I think Tony and Paris had the worst performance as a pair (Vitolio and Asuka weren't great, but I don't think they were as bad)...then it looked as if Tony and Paris weren't even trying when they had to dance for their lives.

The first night of the top 20 was absolutely astonishing, performance-wise.


----------

